# New addition - Mythos One CP



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

After around a year with a Niche/Synchronika pairing, we have been struggling to get what we wanted out of our coffee - so decided to change things up with a new grinder. I've had an eye out for a used Mythos for a while, opting for a change to some reputable large flats, but @coffeechap made me an offer I couldn't refuse on a new unit.

Miss Mythos has only been here since Friday, so it's early days....but what a weekend of fun. With the Niche, drinks in milk were unwaveringly tasty....but we struggled to get unadulterated drinks that we could enjoy. Too often they would run towards ashy, muddy or unbalanced leaving me frustrated. With the risk of sounding new-purchase gushy - everything in the Mythos is amazing. Espresso is beautiful, deep and balanced....the clarity and flavour in the cup is there in ways that has me cursing not making this move earlier.

Thanks to Dave for getting this to us in good order and for a great deal on the unit. I will post more elsewhere as I get to grips with this thing. Needless to say though, I am pretty stoked from the off.


----------



## Rob92 (May 3, 2020)

Love it! 👌


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Is there truly that much of a difference between the 2 grinders?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

For light and medium light there is a big difference.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

L&R said:


> For light and medium light there is a big difference.


 Can you elaborate please, in which way? And in theory, why is that?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

The theory: Conicals produce more fines which makes it difficult to achieve a high EY with a low target brew ratio (i.e 1:2). The lighter the roast the less soluble the coffee generally so the finer the grind has to be so the more fines are produced, these end up migrating into the cup and/or clogging basket holes and/or causing chanelling or a 'muddy' or other off flavours from the grinds in the cup.

There's a trend for people drinking light-medium roast coffee to pull shots to low ratios (sometimes less than 1:2) in times of 20-30 seconds in the hope of "accentuating the acidity". If you're using a conical for light-medium roasts and producing espresso you'll need to pull the shots to longer ratios to achieve balance and a good extraction, if you attempt to grind fine enough to pull to a lower ratio in normal shot times you'll probably have trouble. I was able to happily produce clean and properly extracted shots with an LSOL from Cartwheel using a flow profiling machine and longer ratios and shots times.....though it was really more of a medium than a light. Personally I wouldn't use light roast for espresso whether it was using a conical or large flat anyway.

The theory on extraction is changing all the time. Recently there's been an idea to move towards a coarser grind, lower pressure, and shorter shot time to produce higher ratios with higher EYs and clarity with minimal waste of coffee (lower dose).


----------

